# Fragen zum Teichbau



## riccie (6. Mai 2012)

Hallo, ich bin Riccie, 16 Jahre alt und gerade dabei, mit meinem Bruder (14) einen großen Gartenteich zu bauen. Letztes Jahr haben wir schon angefangen, als Teichfolie diente aus Kostengründen eine Abdeckplane, nach dem Wassereinfüllen sind wir aber irgendwie nie weiter gekommen, also bleib der Teich ein Jahr lang so stehen.
Vor einer Woche etwa wollten wir alles noch mal neu machen. Schlamm raus - Steine, die wir dummerweise reingetan haben raus - "Folie" raus - Teich vergrößert - Folie wieder rein - Wasser rein - Loch irgendwo! Das Wasser lief also wieder raus. Ich beschloss, eine Teichfolie zu kaufen, hatte jetzt erst Geburtstag und die _finanziellen Möglichkeiten_ dazu. Wir holten die Plane also wieder raus, vergrößerten den Teich noch mal und nahmen die Maße. Es gibt drei Ebenen, die Tiefste Ebene hat 1,20m. Länge und Breite sind ungefähr 6m, der Teich hat eine runde Form. Das alles haben wir übrigens zu zweit mit Spaten und Schaufel geschafft 
Naja, soviel zur Vorgeschichte.
Heute haben wir Folie bestellt, müsste im Laufe dieser Woche dann ankommen. Davor hatten wir allerdings noch einige Fragen;
Zuerst mal zum Substrat. Ich war eigentlich für relativ feinen Kies, hatte jetzt aber gelesen, dass sich Sand besser eignen würde. Wichtig ist vor allem, dass der Bodengrund hell ist, Erde will ich also nicht reinkippen. Was könnt Ihr uns empfehlen? Den Sand/Kies würden wir dann bei einem Kieswerk in unserer Nähe (Hamburg) abholen. Wieviel würde das etwa kosten? Ich hab auch gar keine Vorstellung von der Menge, also wieviel wir brauchen..
Der nächste Punkt ist der Besatz. Mein Bruder angelt gerne, fängt immer Flussbarsche. Ich würde gerne ein paar davon in den Teich setzen. Passt das mit der Größe und geht das überhaupt? Dazu dann vielleicht noch andere geangelte Fische, welche kann man im Teich denn so halten?
Und dann noch zur Technik. Ich hatte vor, außer einem Filter keine Technik einzubauen, also kein _Blätter-von-Oberfläche-Absauger_ oder Bodenablauf oder UV-Filter. Reicht das? 
Habt Ihr sonst noch irgendwelche Tipps für uns?

Ach, noch zum Standort; Der Teich steht im Halbschatten unter einigen Ahornbäumen, wir spannen morgen dann ein Laubnetz in die Bäume (das soll also nicht direkt überm Teich hängen). Rund um den Teich stehen überall eigentlich Bäume, einige Äste werden wir noch wegschneiden, damit etwas mehr Sonne durchkommt.

Liebe Grüße
Riccie


----------



## riccie (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

huch, ich glaub ich hab die Frage im falschen Bereich gestellt :?
Kann man das irgendwie verschieben?


----------



## Joerg (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

Riccie,
ersmal ein herzliches Willkommen.
:Willkommen2
Der Bereich passt doch ganz gut. 

Der Teich ist recht flach und er erwämt sich so recht schnell.
Viele Fische mögen eher kälteres Sauerstoffreiches Wasser.


----------



## pyro (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

Hallo!

Welche Folie hast Du denn bestellt? Hast Du auch an Fließ gedacht das zum Schutz der Folie als erstes in die ausgehobene Grube gehört?
Besser ist es, hier nicht zu sparen, lieber nochmal Mama und Oma anpumpen und lang Freude am Teich zu haben statt in 2 Jahren wieder vor einem Problem, quasi ein Loch im Teich zu stehen.

Ein Teich mit 6x6m und einer Tiefe von 1,2m ist schon gut gross - für Fische vom Angeln, also grosse Flussbarsche, Karpfen und so weiter aber dennoch schnell zu klein. Ich glaube diese Fische werden auch gut Substrat aufwirbeln, an Pflanzen nagen usw. Dazu soll aber jemand etwas sagen der mehr Ahnung hat wie ich - da kenn ich mich nicht so sehr aus.

Was das Substrat betrifft - guck mal in meinen Teichbauthread (link in Signatur). Ich habe im Teich auch Sand als Substrat und finde das Material gut. Die Pflanzen wachsen gut darin, auch bei Regen usw. wird nichts trüb und Algen finden auf dem Sand keinen halt. Was der Sand kostet kann ich nicht sagen - der war bei mir im Boden als ich die Grube ausgehoben habe.


----------



## riccie (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

Hallo,

klar, Fließ hab ich gleich mitbestellt. Die Folie hat 0,5mm, unter den Fließ kommt aber noch die alte Plane, ich denke dann reichen die 0,5mm. Es ist eine PVC-Folie von einem Online-Garten-Shop. 

LG Riccie


----------



## riccie (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

War auch gerade noch mal draußen und hab Bilder gemacht. Das erste Bild ist von oben, die anderen aus verschiedenen Perspektiven. Feinschliff kommt noch, wenn die Folie da ist.

LG


----------



## pyro (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

Wie man auf den Fotos sieht kommt von den Bäumen sehr viel Dreck in den Teich. Du wirst einen Skimmer brauchen oder täglich fleissig abkeschern.

Im 2. Bild vorne und links das ist eine riesige Flachwasserzone - damit heizt sich der Teich gut auf. Ich würde den Flachwasserbereich nicht so gross machen. Umlaufend 1 Meter breit als Maximum reicht - dann auf die 2. Stufe gehn. Die umlaufende Flachwasserzone würde ich 10 - 30cm tief machen, die zweite Zone 60-80cm tief, dann 1,20m oder wenn Du kannst noch paar cm tiefer.


----------



## Joerg (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

Hi Riccie,
anhand der Bilder denke ich auch etwas mehr Tiefe und Wasser kommt den möglichen Fischen zugute.


----------



## riccie (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

Hi,
Laubnetz wird ja bald angebracht, das, was durchfällt müssen wir dann eben mit dem Kescher raus holen. Morgen setz ich Eure Vorschläge dann um, danke für die Tipps 

LG


----------



## riccie (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

Hallo, 
die Flachwasserzone haben wir eben verkleinert, die zweite Ebene dann auch noch ein bisschen verkleinert und die tiefe Stelle damit auch vergrößert. Das Loch hat jetzt eine Tiefe von 1,5m. Auf den Bildern sieht man auch ganz gut, wieviel Sonnenlicht dran kommt, reicht das?
Ich kann dann ja noch mal berichten, wenn die Folie angekommen- und verlegt ist

LG Riccie


----------



## Joerg (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

Riccie,
das schaut schon besser aus. Genauso würde ich dann noch etwas tun.
Die Zonen für Pflanzen sind noch recht breit, die tiefere Zone kann eigentlich komplett entfallen.
Für diese Tiefe gibt es außer Seerosen kaum Pflanzen. 

Die Maximaltiefe dann auf 1,70-1,80 m, damit dort für den Winter genügend Schwimmraum bleibt.
Ich weiß es sind einige Schubkarren zusätzlich an Erde wegzufahren. Meiner ist auch so entstanden. 

Jeder m³ Erde bedeutet mehr Wasser für die Fische. Die Folie sollte trotzdem reichen.

Bezüglich der Filtertechnik würde ich einen Bodenablauf und einen Schwerkraft Skimmer einbauen.
Bei der angedachten Größe ergeben sich dadurch viele Vorteile. 
Der Einbau ist mit etwas Information auch von einem nicht Fachmann zu bewerkstelligen.


----------



## pyro (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

Also ich würde bei 1,5m bleiben - scheinbar ist die Folie ja schon bestellt worden somit sollte man dieses Folienmaß im Auge behalten und nicht da und dort immer größer und tiefer gehen und am Ende reicht die Folie nicht mehr. 

Zweitens ist der Wasserdruck. Es wird ja kein dickes Vlies verwendet und nur eine 0,5mm Teichfolie. Der Wasserdruck ist bei 1,5m schon enorm. Ich habe bei mir auch eine Tiefe von 1,5m aber 3 Lagen 500er Vlies an dieser tiefsten Stelle und eine 1,2mm starke Folie im Teich.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

Hallo Riccie,

Erstmal herzlich willkommen. 

Ich sehe es wie Pyro. geh nicht tiefer. 
Bei einer 6 Meter breiten Folie wird der Teich maximal 3 Meter breit. Wenn Du tiefer gehst wird er schmaler.
Das hat zur Folge, das Du keine Flachwasserzonen anlegen kannst, die ich selbst am schönsten finde am Teich. Dort findet einfach das Leben statt.

Mit den Angelfischen würde ich lassen. Angeln und in die Pfanne ist OK, aber sie der Natur entnehmen und in einem viel zu kleinen Teich zum gelegentlichen Angel zu halten ist Tierquälerei. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Joerg (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

Das mit dem Wasserdruck ist wohl eher ein Märchen. In 1,5m gerade mal 1,5 kPa.
Falls keine extra Belastung durch Steine oder Menschen im Teich ist, reicht ein normales Vlies aus.

Wird nur an den Planzstufen was weggenommen ohne die Tiefe zu vergrößern, ändert sich der Folienbedarf dadurch nicht.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

... Achso Riccie,

ein Ahorn und ein Netz kannste Dir knicken. In unserm Garten wächst überal Ahorn, auch im Teich und der Baum ist nicht über dem Teich. 

Auch im Netzbespannten Sandkasten wächst der Ahorn. Die Blätter bleiben immer fein im Netz, aber die Fluggeräte sind überall, ob Netz oder nicht. Gut, wir haben ein normales Laubnetz, wenn es da was feinmaschigeres gebe oder gibt würde es sicher funktionieren. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## riccie (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

Okay, @Gartenteichumbauer: Die Folie hab ich in 8 x 8m bestellt, gestern hab ich noch mal nachgemessen, ein bisschen Platz zum Ausbauen hätte ich noch. Vorgestern waren wir bei Obi um ein Laubnetz zu kaufen, gab aber nur grobmaschige Netze dort, wir gucken deshalb noch mal bei Bauhaus nach einem engmaschigen.
Und an Fischen wollte ich dann __ Moderlieschen, Goldfische und Shubukine, statt Golfsichen vielleicht auch Goldorfen rein packen. Aber keine __ Raubfische. 
Und @Joerg: Für die zweite Ebene hatte ich eigentlich an Unterwasserpflanzen wie __ Hornkraut oder __ Wasserpest gedacht, in die tiefste Zone soll dann eine Seerose.

Substrat wollte ich ganz unten Sand bzw. Quarzsand tun und auf die Ebenen kommt feiner Kies.
Und zu dem Fließ nochmal, kann man nicht zusätzlich noch Dämmwolle nehmen? Dann würde ich den Teich nämlich noch ein paar cm tiefer machen, die Folie ist sowieso noch nicht da.

LG Riccie


----------



## katja (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

hallo riccie,

zum thema dämmwolle, schau mal hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/35338
gleich bei den ersten fotos sieht man sie, ich denke also, das könntest du verwenden.

mit den fischen, das ist so eine sache....die goldorfen werden recht schnell sehr groß und brauchen ordentlich schwimmfläche, die goldfische und shubunkins vermehren sich wie der teufel :evil
überlegt und informiert euch also gut, was und wieviele ihr einsetzt


----------



## riccie (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

Na sicher, bis die Fische rein können sind es ja noch mehr als 4 Wochen, da bleibt genügend Zeit, sich zu informieren und noch mal zu überlegen 
Und mit der Dämmwolle gucken wir auch noch mal, bei dem Vlies hab ich ein bisschen Angst, dass es nicht reicht. Ich hatte jetzt vor, die alte Plane ganz nach unten zu legen, dann vielleicht Teppich oder Dämmwolle und dann das Vlies, ist bei einer 0,5mm Folie wohl sicherer..

LG Riccie


----------



## katja (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

denkt daran, die fische nicht zu früh einzusetzen, stichwort nitritpeak!


----------



## Joerg (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

Die alte Folie ist eine gute Idee. Ich hatte am Boden eine Schicht von 5cm Sand eingebrauch, das sollte besser sein, als Teppich, der vermodern kann.

Die Unterwasserpflanzen __ Hornkraut oder __ Wasserpest brauchen keine Zone.  Wachsen auch direkt vom Grund oder an einen Stein gebunden an jeder Ecke.
Bei der Wasserpest kann man an die Wurzeln ein Säckchen mit Sand binden. Hornkraut ganz ohne.

__ Moderlieschen machen wenig Probleme, Goldfische und Shubukin schon mehr.
Shubukin sind etwas weniger vermehrungsfreudig.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

... und Orfen putzen Dir den Goldfischnachwuchs weg und die Mückenlarven usw. 
Durch einen kleinen Orfenschwarm nehmen die Goldfische nicht überhand. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## riccie (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

Ach, hatte gelesen, dass entweder __ Hornkraut oder __ Wasserpest nicht in 1,5m Tiefe wachsen 
Und ich will auch nicht, dass die Seerose denen dann irgendwann das ganze Licht wegnimmt. Ich mach die unterste Zone einfach noch ein bisschen schmaler, der Rest Sand, den wir hier noch liegen haben kommt dann nach ganz unten, dann Plane, dann Teppich - oder auch nicht -, dann Vlies und dann Folie.
Die __ Moderlieschen sollen ja auch recht vermehrungsfreudig sein, wenn ein Schwarm Goldofren reinpasst, wäre das natürlich ideal 
Mit Einlaufphase, Nitrit, usw kenn ich mich relativ gut aus, bin ein totaler Aquariumfan und hab auch selbst zwei 

Jetzt müssen wir nur noch warten, bis die Folie endlich ankommt, bin schon jeden Tag am gucken, was ich am Teich sonst noch so kleines tun könnte :?

LG


----------



## pyro (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

Du schreibst ganz unten eine Seerose... ganz unten ist bei Dir 1,5m - das halte ich für zu tief.

Ich habe meine Seerosen auf Wassertiefen von 50 - 90 cm je nach Art.

Auf meinem Teichgrund habe ich gar nichts eingebracht. Hier sammelt sich von ganz allein allerhand an. Nach nur einem Jahr habe ich dort schon genug Bodensatz und die __ Wasserpest wächst dort stark.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

Hallo Riccie,

erstmal :willkommen hier bei uns.

Das Teichprofil schaut so schon recht gut aus, ich würde die Zonen so belassen - 
nur noch etwas sauberer ausarbeiten, damit die Zonen leicht nach aussen hängen - 
sonst rutscht Dir das Ganze Substrat im laufe der Zeit in die tiefste Zone.
Ich habe bei mir die meisten Seerosen im 50 cm bzw. 80 cm Bereich stehen.
Die 0,5 mm Folie ist nicht der Hit, schau lieber dass Du nochmals irgendwo Vlies 
herbekommst damit Du dieses doppelt verlegen kannst.
Als Substrat kann ich Dir Sand empfehlen.

Fische hab ich persönlich __ Moderlieschen, kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen - sehr 
pflegeleicht und vor allem sie vernichten keine Pflanzen und gründeln auch nicht.

LG Markus


----------



## riccie (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

Hallo,

@Markus: _damit die Zonen leicht nach aussen hängen -
sonst rutscht Dir das Ganze Substrat im laufe der Zeit in die tiefste Zone._
Ich hatte vor, am Ende von jeder Zone eine Erhöhung zu machen, schwer zu erkläre, vielleicht meinst Du das ja auch? 

Und dann hatte ich noch ein paar Fragen zum Bodenablauf; 
1. wie wird ein Bodenablauf befestigt? Da muss man ja praktisch ein Loch in die Folie schneiden, kann man sich drauf verlassen, dass es dann rotzdem dicht ist?
2. Wie sieht das aus mit dem Substrat? Ganz unten hatte ich ja Sand geplant, wird der dann nicht eingesogen? Wird das Substrat auf den Bodenablauf gekippt oder muss der frei bleiben?
3. Funktioniert das mit jedem Filter?
4. Ich les überall Abflussrohr, kann man auch einen normalen Schlauch dafür verwenden?

LG


----------



## riccie (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

Den Teichfilter würden wir gerne selber bauen, ich hab mir schon mehrere Anleitungen durchgelesen und überall werden vier- oder mehrere Tonnen verwendet. Wieso nimmt man nicht nur eine? Ich hab an meinen Aquarien auch Außenfilter dran, Wasser wird unten eingesogen, durch verschiedene Schichten Filtermaterial gepumpt und kommt oben wieder raus. Könnte man das nicht auch in groß - mit einer Regentonne also machen?

LG Riccie


----------



## mg1990 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

Man nimmt mehrere tonnen um auf ein gewisses filtervolumen kommt. ich weiß jetzt nicht wieviel dein teich an litern fassen wird und wieviele fische reinkommen sollen wieviele pflanzen drin sein werden und etc. das alles entscheidet wie groß dein filter sein muss oder ob man überhaupt einen braucht. Je nach dem könntest du mit einer tonne auskommen, glaube aber es wird nicht reichen.
ich würde von anfang an den filter aber so planen, dass er eingegraben wird weil das geld spart und er gut versteckt werden kann. Außerdem ist das problem bei schläuchen, dass man nur begrenzte durchmesser findet, was je nach pumpe zu wenig sein kann. (spreche da aus persönlicher erfahrung)


----------



## Moderlieschenking (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

Hallo Riccie,



> Ich hatte vor, am Ende von jeder Zone eine Erhöhung zu machen, schwer zu erkläre, vielleicht meinst Du das ja auch?



Ja das meine ich damit - man kann entweder am Ende der Zone eine Erhöhung machen,
welche aber auch wegbrechen kann, wenn die ganze Zone nach aussen hängt dann
ist das in meinen Augen sicherer.

LG Markus


----------



## pyro (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

Ich frage mich gerade warum riccie hier zu einer mords aufwendigen Filtergeschichte mit Bodenablauf usw. getrieben wird.

Wie ich raushöre ist er noch jung und Schüler, hat also nicht die Geldbörse wie ein Erwachsener - darum auch nur die 0,5mm Teichfolie. Auch handwerkliches Geschick und Erfahrung fehlt evtl.

Riccie, ich würd das mit Bodenablauf usw. total vergessen, denn Du willst ja keine Koi in den Teich geben.
Mach einen normalen Filter, viele Pflanzen und gut ists.

Wenn Du viel Zeit hast, klicke mal auf den Link in meiner Signatur. Ich habe meinen Teich ganz ähnlich gross und tief wie Du vor einem Jahr gebaut. Ich habe auch keinen Bodenablauf und keine 4 Tonnen als Filter. Sicher ist ein grosser Filter gut - bei mir herrscht aber Platznot und deshalb gibt es nur eine 90l Mörtelwanne + ein 400l Bachlauf-Filterbecken mit ein paar Pflanzen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

Genau Pyro, sehe ich genauso. 
Auch wenn man Deinen Filter optimieren könnte, ist es Unsinn, immer den perfekten Koiteich bauen zu wollen.

1 Tonne und viele viele Pflanzen und der Teich wird Dir Freude machen (bis auf den Ahorn). Kescher kaufen nicht vergessen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Joerg (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

Ich denke weil es eine gute Option ist, die vorhandene Filterfunktion dadurch effektiv zu verbessern.
Ein BA kostet ca. 10€, die KG Rohre auch nicht viel. Die Investition hat sich in einem Jahr gerechnet, wenn man nur die Stromkosten ansetzt.

Wer einen Teich in dieser Größe plant, sollte zumindest diese nützliche Option vorsehen.
Es gibt sicher einige (z.B. ich), die das nicht eingeplant hatten und es nun mit viel Aufwand nachrüsten wollen.


----------



## riccie (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

@pyro: Mädchen - ich bin ein Mädchen 
Und ich werde oft unterschätzt, ich bin handwerklich gar nicht mal so unbegabt, hab sogar ne 2x2x1m Voliere selbst gebaut  Aber hat damit ja nichts zutun.
Bodenablauf sieht auch machbar aus, das dürften wir also hinbekommen. Aber die Tonne(n) muss ich dann nicht auf Höhe des Bodenablaufes einbuddeln, oder? 
Und so langsam kann die Folie auch mal ankommen, wir kommen irgendwie nicht voran.

Ich geh gleich erst mal raus und pack den Sand aufn Teichboden,

LG Riccie


----------



## Joerg (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

Riccie,
ich denke auch, dass du es hinbekommen wirst. Auch wenn er am Anfang vieleicht nich nötig wäre, hält man sich damit alle Optionen offen.
Hier ist ein reines Schwerkraftsystem abgebildet.
Den BA musst du allerdings noch einbuddeln, bevor die Folie kommt.
Es ist ein Folien Flansch an der tiefsten Stelle im Teich. Von da aus dann unter der Folie mit KG (orange) Rohre bis an den Rand. Dort enden sie dann in einer Sammelkammer. Der obere Rand ist dann knapp über dem Wasserspiegel.


----------



## riccie (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

Gut, jetzt versteh ich auch, wofür mehrere Tonnen. Günstiger als ein Fertigfilter für die entsprechende Wassermenge wird das wohl dennoch werden. 
Folie kommt Montag per Spedition, da können wir uns also übers Wochenende noch Zeit nehmen. Ist es egal, welche Rohrstärke man verwendet? Und einen Bachlauf brauch ich doch nicht unbedingt, oder? 

LG Riccie


----------



## Zacky (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

je größer der Rohrquerschnitt, desto mehr Wasser geht durch und es wird weniger Reibung erzeugt, was wieder Energie spart. Ein Bachlauf ist nicht unbedingt, aber schön sieht's aus. Außerdem sorgst du für zusätzliche Sauerstoffanreicherung durch das Einplätschern und Durchfließen des Bachlaufes.

Zum Rohrquerschnitt sei noch gesagt, dass sich das auch nach deinem Durchflussmengen richtet, in welcher Menge und Geschwindigkeit das Wasser durch den Filter soll.


----------



## Joerg (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

Riccie,
beim Bodenablauf ist es relativ einfach. Er kostet keine 20€.
Die haben Standardmäßig 110mm Durchmesser und die billigeren orangen Rohre gibt es ab dieser Größe.
Das Rohr endet dann in der ersten Tonne in einem Flansch. Vorher ein Zugschieber, damit man den Wasserfluss unterbrechen kann.

Bachlauf ist nicht nötig.


----------



## riccie (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

Eine Frage zum Bodenablauf + Filter hab ich noch, wichtig ist doch nur, dass der Wasserspiegel im Teich auf der Höhe des Wasserspiegels in den Tonnen ist, oder? Vom Bodenablauf kann das Rohr dann auch hochlaufen, oder?
Vielleicht wird an dem Bild deutlicher was ich meine 

LG


----------



## mitch (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

Hallo Riccie,

 richtig erkannnt ==> *Kommunizierende Röhren* das Wasser kann dann auch hochlaufen, äh hochfließen


----------



## Joerg (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

Hallo Riccie,

so wie auf deinem Bild würde das gehen.
In der Regel werden die Rohre etwas höher geführt, damit man an die Zugschieber gut rankommt.


----------



## riccie (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

So, heute waren wir im Baumarkt, haben diverse Rohre gekauft, Sand und (vorerst) eine Regentonne. Wir haben außerdem beschlossen, dass wir den gesamten Teich noch mal neu machen - an eine andere Stelle. Hinten, wo er jetzt ist / hin sollte, würde ihn niemand so wirklich sehen. Und da das ganze jetzt doch etwas mehr kosten wird, lohnt es sich mehr, den Teich da zu bauen, wo ihn jeder sieht. Da stehen auch keine Bäume und die Sonneneinstrahlung ist ideal.
Bevor wir morgen anfangen, zu graben, noch irgendwelche Tipps? 
Wenn wir das Loch fertig haben, melde ich mich mit Fotos wieder.

Liebe Grüße, 
Riccie


----------



## katja (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

euer engagement, fleiß, interesse und tatendrang finde ich klasse!! 

mach fleißig bilder von eurer teichdoku 

 und passt auf, dass die bestellte folie dann auch in den neuen teich passt


----------

